
Frustrated Computer Programmer Learning Marketing Finds a Unfair Advantage - jtwebman
https://medium.com/@jtwebman/frustrated-computer-programmer-learning-digital-marketing-finds-a-unfair-advantage-11d27688bc63#.w2utq95xa
======
sharemywin
I thought you were going to talk about a program you wrote that automated some
tedious marketing process. This is a pretty tech, marketing, business savvy
group, you probably need to offer something more advanced than the concept of
affiliate marketing.

Also, here's my problem with affiliate marketing in general. There's no long
term customer cash flow. I send amazon someone I get 4% of say $30 and they
get a new customer for life. So, unless you have a big audience your screwed.

I used to do ads on google and send them to lead based affiliate programs.
made a few bucks. no cash changes hands and I still make money. But that's a
pretty competitive business. Then zillow came along and offered the info for
free.

To me this is the best article I've seen in a while on "growth hacking" aka
"digital marketing" [https://hackernoon.com/this-is-the-growth-hack-that-got-
my-w...](https://hackernoon.com/this-is-the-growth-hack-that-got-my-whole-
company-started-f5572fa6d36f#.p7rpajqp5)

If your going to sell for someone find someone to sell for that only you are
marketing for and they have something unique for you to sell.

~~~
jtwebman
Good read, thanks, it is about conversations on social media, Gary Vaynerchuk
comes to mind. Also, the way to make money with affiliate marking is to sell
high ticket items because you are correct the smaller percent items only work
with lots of traffic.

~~~
sharemywin
become a mortgage broker you can get 2%-3% of the loan amount per sale.

~~~
jtwebman
Way too hard to scale or leverage. No thanks!

------
aeinstein1
This is a sales pitch. There's nothing of value in this article, it's written
terribly.

~~~
jtwebman
Wow thanks, I was selling people only that they should expand outside of
programming. Thanks.

